# A Car Building Legend Dies



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hot rod car builder Boyd Cottington died today at age 63 In southern California. I always watched him on the discovery channels AMERICAN HOT ROD. A true talent will be missed.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080228/ap_on_en_tv/obit_coddington


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I loved his work. I wonder why his cause of death is a secret?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh man  really sad to hear this . a true hot rodding legend . 
hb


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> I wonder why his cause of death is a secret?


According to Jalopnik.com, Boyd's company released a statement that he was a "long-time diabetic" who "died from complications that were brought on from a recent surgery." However, the Swedish website Bilsport.se posted a brief interview with Lasse Theander (who reportedly knew Coddington very well) which (roughly translated) stated Coddington told a mutual friend that he'd recently experienced a couple of fainting spells. After the most recent spell his wife Jo drove him to the hospital, where they determined the spells were caused by blood poisoning but were unable to treat it in time.

It doesn't really matter. Boyd has passed on, and his family doesn't owe the public an explanation as to why or how. While I didn't like many of his designs (too stylized for my tastes), I recognize the Hot Rod/Custom Car industry has lost a truly creative and innovative pioneer.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> While I didn't like many of his designs (too stylized for my tastes), I recognize the Hot Rod/Custom Car industry has lost a truly creative and innovative pioneer.


I didn't care for a lot of his cars either, but some were really sharp. He earned his place in Hot Rod history. Rest his soul.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Was he the Boyd of "Boyd's" paints?
I have used a couple of those spray cans.
I always liked the color selection.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, he was. He also did some of Testors model kits. He was responsible for Alumacoupe and Chezoom, and probably others.
Chris.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Holy Crap! I'm in shock over this! I realy hate threads like this. He was loved by many and will be sorely missed! RIP


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I did not know who Boyd was until American Hotrod came on the air several years ago. Then his name started making sense....the Boyd testors paints....chezoom teal, etc. The man was responsible for some really cool cars.

RIP BOYD.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

while Boyd's passing is sad..........it doesnt upset me near as much as the news today that 

Lil' John Buttera

has passed away.
a TRUE legend in the automotive world.
and yes, in the modeling community as well.
c'mon, how many of you built up those old Revell kits of Lil' Johns creations.
seems all of our automotive legends are leaving us.

R.I.P. Lil' John.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

CJTORINO said:


> while Boyd's passing is sad..........it doesnt upset me near as much as the news today that
> 
> Lil' John Buttera
> 
> ...


Sad to hear this as well, but thanks for posting the info. A true loss in the world of street rods and the N.H.R.A..


----------

